# Good ICE Installers Cumbernauld/Falkirk



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Need someone I can trust for an install in a brand new car.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140714

tbh i'd travel any distance for that quality of work!


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140714
> 
> tbh i'd travel any distance for that quality of work!


Work looks good. Whats the name of the company mate?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.audioadvice.co.uk/ :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.mrdbathgate.com/

Just on the west of Bathgate.

Slightly out of your catchment area, but they did my install and would recommend them!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

www.carhifiservices.com


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Are KAS Audio in Falkirk still around? They did a lot of good work a number of years ago


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nah, only one in Falkirk are Skidz, and Evolution Ice


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Are KAS Audio in Falkirk still around? They did a lot of good work a number of years ago


Afraid they're well gone  many moons ago
Shame really as they were pretty much the driving force for the ICE in Scotland for a while, they used to be the main contributer for all the comps in scotland.

John


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah id say audio advice aswell
they done the cueball's jag 
also been to there shop and seen the jackhammer golf haha


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

COLZO said:


> Need someone I can trust for an install in a brand new car.


Colzo

We would certainly be able to do something for you sir. Just give me a call on 01418826699

Thanks

Iain
Audio Advice


----------



## Mike M (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Colin, how are you?? What have you just bought, not another scoob??

Regards

Mike


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Got to recommend Audio Advice having seen their work on several DW members cars, as well as others. Friendly, professional bunch of chaps.


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

There is vtech in Cumbernauld if they are still on the go.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

audio advice by far here are some pics i have taken of their installs
http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157621994529649/


----------

